# bottle dating.



## barnidoyll (Aug 20, 2004)

Sorry about problems, can anyone tell me anything about this bottle please. It stands 12 inches high and has a light bluey green tinge to it . Any help would be appreciated. Thanks again Brian.


----------



## IRISH (Aug 21, 2004)

Hi barnidoyll, welcome to the forum [] .
 Your bottle is a three piece mould whiskey/other plonk bottle from anywhere from the 1870's to 1900's,  a photo of the base would help date it more accuratly.
 They are unfortunatly very common.


----------



## barnidoyll (Aug 21, 2004)

Thanks for your help, I have one more bottle i would like help with .Will post info soon.


----------



## barnidoyll (Aug 21, 2004)

Hello to everyone , This bottle is 8 " high amber in colour and is embossed 
  YE "AULD TOUN" scotch whisky JOHN GILLON & CO ltd LEITH.  It has a base which rises into the bottle about an inch and is moulded up the lower part of neck with a top which seems to have been applied seperatly. As before I would be grateful for your help.
    Thanks Brian ....swansea.


----------



## Oldtimer (Aug 21, 2004)

The first bottle is a 3 piece mold, applied top with sloping under collar, ladys leg neck whiskey. The coloring and mold style tell me it is pre 1890.

 The second is a nice amber scottish whiskey with a applied crown top. It is worth more than the first one, but how much exactly, I couldn't say.

 I can say I'd be tickled to keep both!


----------



## barnidoyll (Aug 21, 2004)

I am grateful to OLDTIMER & IRISH and everyone else for helping me in dating a couple of bottles. Good website which i hope to use more often. Thanks Barnidoyll.


----------



## IRISH (Aug 22, 2004)

barnidoyll, can you please post a close up of the amber bottles top ?  I don't think it's a crown seal,  I've seen a few of these and they are mostly a bit older than crown seals.
 It looks like it's got a glass stopper in the top ?   Nice bottle whatever the top [] .


----------



## barnidoyll (Aug 22, 2004)

Thanks for taking time to reply Irish.  I have taken a photo of the top and the glass stopper which feels abit loose to me. I wouldnt have thought it really goes with the bottle although the colour is the same.  Thanks Barnidoyll


----------



## barnidoyll (Aug 22, 2004)

photo resubmitted didnt realise i could only put 1 photo on at a time...Barnidoyll.


----------



## olddump (Aug 24, 2004)

The top seems loose because they were usually warpped with thin cork layer. Really a fine looking bottle that flask is. Does that other bottle [the aqua one] have any letters under the bottom? Welcome and good luck to all.        Tom, Olddump


----------



## barnidoyll (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks OLDUMP  for your comments, no the aqua bottle only has numbers and no letters. Has anyone heard of KEYSTONE as embossed on this bottle ,I dont know if its beer os whiskey or what. I do know its only 50s or 60s but i would appreciate your help...again. BARNIDOYLL.


----------



## David E (Aug 25, 2004)

The Keystone would be the mark just up from your spelled out Keystone. Many companies used the Keystone mark, but they usually put a Letter or maybe a number inside the keystone, Can't see that there is one in yours or reed the lettering on both sides of it. Does the bottom of bottle have a mark.

 Dave


----------



## barnidoyll (Aug 25, 2004)

Thanks David E, the keystone has no letters but the bottom of the bottle has as follows    G775 with a 6 underneath and the letters C.T.C. Again thanks for your help...BARNIDOYLL.


----------

